

Using PDO to make framework-agnostic code - jmadsen
http://codebyjeff.com/blog/2013/03/codeigniter-with-pdo

======
jmadsen
The code examples are CodeIgniter, but could be framework X...point is more
how much easier life is with PDO as a standard

